# White hairs



## littlemj (Apr 21, 2009)

My 6 month old black Standard has some new white hairs appearing on his back. He was pure black until now. His face is still black when shaved. Does that mean that he will be a blue, or do some black poodles start to get white hairs? Another question, does that dis-qualify him if he were to be entered in shows? Thanks to all in advance

Julie


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

This is grizzleing and happens a lot. I just think you see it more in the dark colors. It is undesirable especially if it spreads prominently through the coat. Many people will dye black dogs who become grizzled or faded. IMHO this just passes on the problem and it is one reason it is hard to find good inky blacks in this country anymore.

If you look at my Gracy you will see what your dog may end up looking like. Gracy is not a blue, she is a bad black:

http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/about3.html


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Casey is a brown standard and not registered or anything he has a ring of white hairs around his backside it is funny looking but I just love this boy to death and are working this year on meeting other dogs more maturely so he can do his CGN in canada


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Interesting. I just noticed some of these on Bella's back after her last trim and I was thinking it meant she would be a silver-beige instead of a brown? What is the difference between a 'grizzled' brown and silver beige? Likewise a 'grizzled' black and a blue?


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Interesting. I just noticed some of these on Bella's back after her last trim and I was thinking it meant she would be a silver-beige instead of a brown? What is the difference between a 'grizzled' brown and silver beige? Likewise a 'grizzled' black and a blue?


No, silver beige doesn't clear like that. In order to tell if you have a silver beige you shave the face at 6 weeks. If the face is beige then you have a silver beige. It's quite noticeable, just like the silver face of a silver is noticeable as a pup.

A grizzled brown and a silver beige differ because a a grizzled brown is just that, a brown with streaks of silver/white hairs, which is a common fault. A silver beige has a beige face, and as the coat clears it happens all over, not just on the back. If your familiar with the way a silver clears, it's the same for a silver beige.

I'm not too familiar with the difference between a bad black and a blue though...silver is more my forte.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'm not sure I could discern if her face is beige or not, though.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

From your pictures, Bella looks like a brown. Browns generally lighten as they get older, because of the fading gene, but I'd think you'd notice if she was a silver beige. I wouldn't worry to much though, a few streaks of white is normal.

I'll post some pictures of a silver beige. It's a silver beige at 9 weeks, then one at almost 3 years.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks. Great photos! I can see the difference for sure. Here is her photo from last week, her face is not silver at all. I guess she'll be a grizzly bear. LOL.


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

She is so beautiful. Debby


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you.  We think so as well.


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

Teddy has that problem too only his hairs are wiry and brown. he's a cream and I never knew what that was either.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cbrand, your Gracy is beautiful, even if she is "grizzled". I LOVE her face!! And, I really love the looks of her blue collar boy. Would be great to see updated pics of some of these pups later on if you get any.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I think Wrigley is a bad black too - he has the grizzled white and he actually has two small white patches of hair that have grown on the underside of his ears. His mom was a black and his dad was a white...


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella has a beige patch on her tail, too. LOL. At first I thought she chewed it bald, but no, just creme/beige.


----------



## Barbaloo (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry, but what does "it does/doesn't clear that way" mean.? I have a silver of good stock and type and I need more info on breeding with colours .....i.e. is it not a good idea to breed silver to silver in your opinion?


----------



## Barbaloo (Oct 7, 2009)

aki said:


> No, silver beige doesn't clear like that. In order to tell if you have a silver beige you shave the face at 6 weeks. If the face is beige then you have a silver beige. It's quite noticeable, just like the silver face of a silver is noticeable as a pup.
> 
> A grizzled brown and a silver beige differ because a a grizzled brown is just that, a brown with streaks of silver/white hairs, which is a common fault. A silver beige has a beige face, and as the coat clears it happens all over, not just on the back. If your familiar with the way a silver clears, it's the same for a silver beige.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with the difference between a bad black and a blue though...silver is more my forte.


What does clear mean and at what age does it happen.?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Barbaloo said:


> What does clear mean and at what age does it happen.?


Clear means "to change color". Your silver girl was born black. Over the course of time, she changed to silver. Given the light color of your girl, I would guess that at 8 weeks that her face, when shaved, was a very light color, possibly even platinum. 

As she grew older, you probably saw her color clear from back to front and bottom to top. If you kept her cut short, this may not have been obvious to you. In a show dog the clearing can be quite dramatic because the bracelets will be silver, but the ears and top-knot will still be pewter (often with some unpleasant brown sun bleaching)

Forgive me for saying this, but you sound like you are getting ready to breed. As a breeder, your puppy buyers will expect you to be knowledgeable about the breed. They will expect you to serve as a mentor who can answer all their questions. Before you breed, I strongly urge you to become much more educated about Poodles. 

Color is just the tip of the iceberg (yes, breeding silver to silver is the best way to get silver again). Health and testing are vitally important (did you know that VWBs is more prevalent in silvers?) What about training? Grooming? Have you considered joining a local Poodle Club?


----------

